# New HU?



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

So... Can anyone recommend a decent aftermarket HU for the GTO? I'm looking to spend about $150. I have already put in some speakers. I got 2 kickers in the doors, 2 kenwoods behind the front seats, and 2 alpines in the rear deck.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know any good HU's for $150 unless you get a used one off a ebay.


----------



## Lukemo2 (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, they seem to be a bit more expensive than I thought.


----------

